# Floor mics backwards!



## gabe (Mar 18, 2006)

Last year I was doing Bye Bye Birdie and whenever there was a blackout, over my booth monitor I would hear very very intense clapping. Well after the second show, the TD comes up to me and says, "the floor mics have been done backwards." awfull


----------



## PhantomD (Mar 18, 2006)

Well that WAS a bit stupid wasn't it


----------



## MircleWorker (Mar 18, 2006)

The same thing happened to me. I once had a public forum, people at tables onstage I placed the mics on tables for them to talk to the audience. One of my "Green" hands thought that they were back-wards and rotated them. I calmly walk up in the start of the meeting and had to rotate them the right way. It made me feel like an idiot because I didn't check them before the event.


----------



## audioslavematt (Mar 31, 2006)

Sorry to dig up an old thread, but those Crown PCC-160s are easy to tape down backwards if you don't know what you're doing, even with the big arrow on the bottom. One of my freshmen did the same thing before our winter musical. There's nothing more frustrating than having to re-tape 5 floor mics right before a show when you're trying to pass out and test wirelesses.


----------



## gabe (Mar 31, 2006)

Lol ours had the arrows on the bottom.


----------



## saxman0317 (Apr 5, 2006)

ha...always make sure that you turn on the receivers. I once spent half a dress rehersal trying to figure out why i couldnt get meters, including rerunning cables, the works. Then i looked up and didnt see any lights on my receivers. Also, make sure your mics are plugged in, such as stage mics. Done that one to. Its amazing the things that loads of stress will do to you.


----------



## CHScrew (Apr 5, 2006)

That sucks. That hasn't happened to me but, I'm sure it eventually will with all the stupid people I work with


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Apr 6, 2006)

I've never forgotten to turn on the wireless receivers, but I have done one worse. Our amps and processing are backstage (hopefully that will be moving this summer into our new booth) and sometimes they get turned off by people (I leave everything on sometimes). So, I was beginning an assembly and forgot to test the mic (thinking, oh sure, it'll work) and sure enough, the racks in the back were off and I had to run around and turn them on real quick. Oh well, not a very important assembly anyway.


----------



## avkid (Apr 7, 2006)

Foxinabox10 said:


> Our amps and processing are backstage (hopefully that will be moving this summer into our new booth)



I wouldn't recommend moving the amps into the booth unless you have some good air circulation and heat reduction methods in place.


----------



## Radman (Apr 7, 2006)

avkid said:


> I wouldn't recommend moving the amps into the booth unless you have some good air circulation and heat reduction methods in place.



That's a good point, having your amps backstage can have its benefits. If you are concerned about people fussing with the gear I'm sure you could fashion or purchase a lockout device.


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 8, 2006)

avkid said:


> I wouldn't recommend moving the amps into the booth unless you have some good air circulation and heat reduction methods in place.



I also have to say that moving your amps may not be such a good idea. I assume that your speakers are much closer to the current location of your amps backstage than they would be to your booth. Distance from amps = cable length. Long cable length = need thick (read expensive) cable or suffer power loss. For this reason I am guessing that moving your amps would add quite a length of cable and this could result in quite a loss in volume at the other end. This is part of the reason why constant voltage systems (70.7 or 100 volt) can be beneficial. Line level signal will happily travel vast lengths with negligible signal loss but this cannot always be said for speaker levels


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Apr 8, 2006)

Actually, the amout of cable currently running to the speakers is longer than it would be from the booth because of how it is wired and how our auditroium is set up. Also, we've already planned for plenty of ventilation panels and fan panels to remove the heat from the amps.


----------



## avkid (Apr 8, 2006)

Putting the amps in the booth also presents the remote possibility of noticeable signal loss.


----------

